# ammo question for 357sig USP



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

i am shooting some winchester 125gr fmjs for practice and was not getting the accuracy i expected, so i bought some hornady 147gr jhps and what a difference. anyone else have similar issues with the USPc


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

not with USP, but with a Glock 32C. Accuracy seems to be stabilized by bullet weight as you increase velocity. Also function of the recoil is better. Kinda makes me wonder why the 9mm 147g bullets are prefered in MP5's. It might be a recoil thing with the type of action in an mp5, OR was it designed around a heavier bullet to have better stabilization out of a longer barrel. I'd be interested in peoples information regarding this. 


Clarify-- I realize that accuracy in rifles is stabilized by bullet weight and twist, but what about in shorter barrels? Interesting thing you have brought up my friend.


Zhur

***Side note approaching, please move to the yellow painted area to ensure safety.***

PS. FOR THE RECORD fhf... .45's are not "slower" out of a 3" barrel by soo much that you might recognize it while shooting. As I stated before, 20-30fps per inch of barrel, so 3" barrel= 890 4" barrel= 915ish 5" barrel= 930ish, still within stabilization and expansion protocols for almost all bullets on the market. (hint, use Hornady XTP, they rock). So please don't say they are going "so slow" out of the 3" barrel... it makes me sad... to be continued.:numbchuck:


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

i had the same issue with a pre 64 winchester model 94 30wcf. i used 170gr silver tips and it was a tack driver. used 150gr silver tips and it was all over the target. i will stick with the hornady rounds for the real deal but i might try some heavier fmj's for practice and see if its the same.


----------

